# iload mahnungen



## burningrom (2 November 2012)

meine tochter hatte vor monaten einen account bei iload usenext.der account wurde auch immer pünktlich per paypal bezahlt.im mai hat sie den account auch per email gekündigt.jetzt auf einmal fordern die plötzlich 62€ von ihr,mittlerweile drohen die schon mit inkassobüros.
ich habe ihr empfohlen überhaupt nicht auf die emails zu reagieren, außer der emailadresse haben die ja keinerlei daten von uns ,bezahlt wurde ja immer mit paypal.
jetzt habe ich aber doch zweifel ob der rat richtig war.


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2012)

burningrom schrieb:


> account bei iload usenext.


Diese Namen haben einige Projekte im Internet. Meinst du iload-usenet.com (iload.de)? Oder meinst du usenext.de? Wie alt ist deine Tochter überhaupt?


----------



## burningrom (2 November 2012)

ich meine iload-usenet.com.meine tochter ist jetzt 17 jahre alt.


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2012)

Nun, wenn das Einverständnis der Eltern nicht vorlag, wäre der Vertrag womöglich ungültig und Töchterlein müsste evtl. gar nichts bezahlen.


burningrom schrieb:


> im mai hat sie den account auch per email gekündigt.


hat sie eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen? Wessen Paypal-Account ist das überhaupt? Der deiner Tochter ja wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## burningrom (3 November 2012)

ob sie eine kündigungsbestätigung erhalten hat weis ich nicht, iload.de reagiert auf kündigungen sehr verhalten,nämlich gar nicht.der paypal-account ist natürlich meiner.


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2012)

...dann solltest du mal in dich gehen und dir dir Frage stellen, ob du den Buchungen überhaupt zugestimmt hast. Der Vertrag zwischen deiner Tochter und dem ausländischen/anonymen Anbieter ist ohnehin zumindest schwebend unwirksam. Immerhin kannst du dein Einverständnis dazu ja auch revidieren, oder? Dass der Anbieter sich mit euch nicht schreibt, zeigt doch schon, wie seriös der ist - wollt ihr dem wirklich noch mehr Geld schenken? Dem standen ja schon die ersten Buchungen gar nicht zu.

Leider können wir hier wegen der verbotenen Rechtsberatung nicht tiefer in Empfehlungen abtauchen. Genügend Hinweise habe ich dir aber nun schon gegeben.


----------



## burningrom (3 November 2012)

vielen dank, ich werde nicht bezahlen und abwarten was passiert. erstmal müssen die mal meine anschrift ermitteln,das dürfte denen wohl nicht allzu leicht fallen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (3 November 2012)

burningrom schrieb:


> erstmal müssen die mal meine anschrift ermitteln,das dürfte denen wohl nicht allzu leicht fallen.


 
Leicht wohl nicht, aber auch nicht unmöglich. Ich nehme mal an, das Deine Tochter beim Anmelden auch die PayPal-Email genommen hat. Soweit ich weiß, kann man sehr wohl über PayPal herausfinden wer hinter einem PayPal-Account steckt.

Die können auch bei PayPal einen "Konflikt" auslösen was dann dazu führen kann, das der PayPal-Account (vorübergehend) gesperrt wird.

PayPal ist *KEIN *anonymes Zahlungssystem wie z.B. Paysafecard


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man sehr wohl über PayPal herausfinden wer hinter einem PayPal-Account steckt. PayPal ist *KEIN *anonymes Zahlungssystem....


Richtig, der Händler bekommt den vollständigen Datensatz des PayPal-Nutzers automatisch übermittelt.


----------

